
Ask HN: What is the minimum hourly rate to be non-exempt in California in 2019? - WhiteOwlLion
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dir.ca.gov&#x2F;dlse&#x2F;dlsemanual&#x2F;dlse_enfcmanual.pdf<p>Page 50-2<p>Employees in computer software fields will be exempt from the overtime
requirements* of the Orders if they:
a. earn forty-five dollars and forty-one cents ($45.41) per hour for each hour worked,
to be adjusted annually by the Division of Labor Statistics and Research (DLSR) on
October 1 of each year to become effective January 1 of the following year by an
amount equal to the percentage increase in the California Consumer Price Index for
Urban Wage Earners and Clerical Workers. This adjustment will be posted on the
DLSR website annually, and.
b. are primarily engaged in work that is intellectual or creative and requires the exercise
of discretion and independent judgment, and
c. meet the duties test set out at Section 2(h)(ii) of the Orders, and
d. are highly skilled and proficient in the theoretical and practical application of highly specialized information to computer systems analysis, programming, and software
engineering within the meaning of
======
WhiteOwlLion
For those that have been in the computer software industry for a long time,
when did the minimum hourly rate become effective? What was it like before
this was enacted? Was this a good change?

